# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Αγιος Σπυρίδων [Aktan, Aghios Spyridon, City of Cadiz, Corcyra]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Aghios Spyridon* was a rather big passenger ship that belonged to _Eptanisiaki Atmoploia_. The ship had 1,040 tons.

On October 19, 1919 we find her belonging to MakrisΆ _Mikrasiatiki Atmoploia_ and serviving Syros with Ikaria and Samos, and then with the northern Dodecanese. 

19191019 Aeg Ag Spyridon.jpg

On October 25, 1922 *Aghios Spyridon* belonged to Nisiotiki Atmoploia (Interisland Shipping Co) and was doing the round of Northern Aeagean, Thessaloniki and Volos.

19221025 Nisiotiki.jpg

And on May 16, 1924 she was going from Piraeus to Trieste but how!!!  Via Gytheion, Kalamata, Zante, Patras, Corfu, Aghioi Saranta and Aulon!!!

19240516 Ag Spyridon.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με το Lloyds Register το Αγιος Σπυρίδων ήταν ένα πολύ παλίο σκαρί, μιας και όταν ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο είχε περάσει τα 60 χρόνια στις θάλασσες.

Κάπου μεταξύ 28-30 πουλήθηκε σε Τούρκους και τελικά διεγράφη από τα κιτάπια το 1959.

agios spyr.jpg

Κάποια επιπλέων στοιχεία από τον εξαιρετικό ιστότοπο teesbuiltships



> Name CORCYRA
> Type Iron cargo steamship
> Yard Number 90
> Launched 01/07/1862
> Completed 07/1862
> Off. Number 45019 
> Engine builder (new engine 1876 T. Richardson & Sons, Hartlepool) 
> Engine type Steam, 100 hp (1876 C. 2cyl)
> GRT794
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

*CORCYRA*
  .07.1862: CORCYRA Anglo-Ionian S.N. Co. Ltd. (m) A. Embiricos, London /Br 
  1869: CORCYRA M. Murphy & Co., Dublin /Br 
  1873: CORCYRA Palgrave, Murphy & Co., Dublin /Br
  1881: renamed CITY OF CADIZ 04.08.1914: seized by Imperial German Government at Hamburg 
  .08.1914: CITY OF CADIZ Imperial German Navy-transport- /Ge 
  10.01.1919: CITY OF CADIZ Palgrave, Murphy & Co., Dublin /Br 
  1920: AGIOS SPYRIDON Eptanisiaki Atmoploia, Corfu /Gr 
  1923: AGIOS SPYRIDON Mikrasiatiki Atmoploia P. Makri (m) C. Christidoulatos & Co., Piraeus /Gr
  1926: AGIOS SPYRIDON G. Vlassopoulos Fr&#232;res & S. Kottakis, Piraeus /Gr 
  1929: SAMİ Velizade Mustafa Faik, İstanbul 1933: SAMİ Tahsin, Zeki, Cemil hanım ve Ahmet Hamdi, İstanbul 
  1938: AKTAN Hamdi Selimoğlu ve Şeriklerı, İstanbul 
  1952: AKTAN Mehmet Kazancı ve Ortakları, İstanbul 
  1957: AKTAN Orhan Dedezade, İstanbul 
  1958: sold for demolition at İstanbul


*CITY OF* *CADIZ*  on River Avon



http://7seasvessels.com/?p=31194

----------


## Ellinis

Ένας πίνακας που δειχνει το πλοίο όταν ταξίδευε με τη σημαία της Ιονίου Πολιτείας στο μεσαίο κατάρτι του.
agios spyridon as corcyra.jpg
πηγή

Ως CORCYRA (Κέρκυρα) ανήκε μαζί με το HELLENIS (σκίτσο του _εδώ_) στην Αnglo-Ionian Steam Navigation και σχετικά έγραφε ο τύπος της εποχής:



> A long-required step in the steam communications of the Mediterranean  has been taken by the Anglo-Ionian Steam Shipping Company, whereby the  beautiful Ionian Islands are now brought into direct steam communication  with Malta, Gibraltar, and London. The fast and beautiful vessels of  the line leave London on the 10th of each month, thus enabling tourists  and others to visit these hitherto comparatively unknown but  classically interesting and fertile lands, within the period of six  weeks, if desired, at the very moderate tariff of the company. πηγή


Η Anglo-Ionian χρεωκόπησε το 1869 και το πλοίο πέρασε σε Άγγλους εφοπλιστές αλλά το 1919 ξαναήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ΆΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ και έτσι το βλέπουμε να ταξιδεύει το 1919 κάνοντας ένα ξεχωριστό δρομολόγιο προς Αλικαρανασσό, Φοίνικα, Καστελόριζο και Αττάλεια
ag spiridon makri.jpg

Το 1924 ταξιδεύει πια σε Αιγαίο και Ιόνιο
agios sprid.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ* στον _Εωθινο Κηρυκα_ (20/9/1923).

19230920 Αγιος Σπυριδων Εωθινος Κηρυξ.jpg

----------

